
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (October 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
kylebragger
Shameless plug, but if you're looking for freelancers for short-term projects,
perhaps give Tinyproj a shot? Averaging 70+ intros per project.

Mention HN for 25% off.

If you are a freelance developer/designer/hybrid, we send emails full of
interesting, paid projects every Saturday (you still have time for today's,
too).

<https://tinyproj.com>

~~~
pokoleo
It's Saturday today, but I haven't gotten any emails.

I'm not intending on following up on tinyproj emails today, but I like reading
them. What time do they usually go out?

~~~
kylebragger
Sorry about that. Just went out. Had some urgent fixes I needed to get done
before the send.

------
starnix17
SEEKING WORK / HERMAN MILLER MIRRA CHAIR

No, seriously — my current chair is awful but I can't stomach spending so much
on a new fully loaded Mirra chair that I've been lusting for.

Stuff I can do in exchange for said chair:

* Native iOS development

* Native Android development

* Take your mobile site/app and make it native(ish) using PhoneGap

Take a look at my porfolio if you're interested:
<http://endlesswhileloop.com/portfolio/>

Also, a native iOS app I just released:
<http://endlesswhileloop.com/apps/dial/>

This offer would be good for small, one-off projects (think 10-15 hours).

Remote work only.

(Is this even legal to offer?)

~~~
Nate75Sanders
This is barter, and while it's legal, technically you have to pay income tax
on the value of the chair if you receive it in exchange for work.

That's if you're in the US, at least -- the IRS is very clear about this.

------
joshuap
SEEKING FREELANCER - Looking for Ruby/Rails developer(s) with basic knowledge
of TDD/BDD. I'm a freelancer myself, looking to expand my ability to take on
new work. Ideally I'd like to have a couple developer contacts with hourly
rates - in some cases I may also just have work to refer. I don't mind working
with people who are willing to learn - knowledge of (or interest in learning)
the following is a must: HAML, SASS, CoffeeScript, JQuery, RSpec, FactoryGirl,
and general best practices in everything :). Remote only, but it wouldn't hurt
to be in the Portland area.

Contact: josh at hintmedia dot com.

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic, but I plan to spend the majority of this year in London.

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I've worked in
search ( <http://bit.ly/ji-texsearch-opt> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/texsearch> ), testing ( <http://bit.ly/ji-fuzzer> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck> ), distributed systems (
<http://bit.ly/ji-mealy> ) and p2p networks (
<https://github.com/jamii/dissertation> , <http://bit.ly/ji-telehash> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash> ). I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning).

I'm willing to work on anything but my main interests are distributed systems
and p2p networks. My current project is described at <http://bit.ly/ji-mist>

Blog - <http://bit.ly/ji-blog>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

Resume (a bit out of date) - <http://bit.ly/ji-about>

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK [REMOTE/NYC]

Web & UI Designer <http://www.wellroundedgent.com>

HTML(5), CSS(3), SASS, jQuery, Wordpress, Tumblr

Prefer to work on web application design. Looking to move to New York City in
January 2012 and would like to develop relationships with companies in the
city. If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me an email:
ryan@wellroundedgent.com

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK

Freelance Artist/Illustrator residing in San Francisco Bay Area. I can work
remotely.

I'm a graduate from the Cleveland Institute of Art with a Bachelor of Fine
Arts in Illustration.

I can do:

* Mascots for your products

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items)

* Character Design/Development

Here's my portfolio site: <http://www.taxidermyrobot.com>

I am open to: Part Time, Freelance, Full time

Email me if you're interested in my work.

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK (NYC or remote)

I specialize in Android application development using Java. I am also quite
versed with HTML / JS coding, so I can work on composite HTML / native
applications. You can see some of my work here:
<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK

Experienced web app developer from Germany - LAMP projects preferred: PHP,
MySQL, Memcached, JQuery

Available for remote work; small to medium projects. I also do consulting work
on scalability and refactoring issues.

GitHub: <https://github.com/Udo> Skill Profile: <http://udos.name/>

udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
niles
SEEKING FREELANCER (NYC or remote) tech'atz'cleanplates.com or use contact
link

Web UX / UI for redesign of restaurant finder + blog
<http://www.cleanplates.com> > Immediate work: scope definition / UX /
wireframes, then design work through the end of the year (web, emails,
marketing, etc).

API development for mobile sync (iOS) & foundation for site > Immediate:
system design work, then feature additions through the end of the year and
beyond. Search experience a must (SOLR / elasticsearch, mongodb / postgres),
iOS client library dev preferred.

Web coder / developer to make design into working website. > Language-neutral
for the web/front end (python, ror, java), tentatively java for the API part,
tentatively wordpress for the blog part

------
norenstein
SEEKING FREELANCER(S)

Based in San Francisco, now starting development of a real-time stock quote
and day trading mobile app for a financial services company. Working with API
that speaks directly with stock/futures/options exchanges. Forget 15-minute
delays, this is direct pipe microsecond access of any symbol and ability to
trade on it. Competitor software is all boat anchored to PCs, time to make a
touch-enabled browser/native mix to move things mobile.

Looking for help with the following: * iOS and Android UI * HTML5 & JavaScript
(especially Node.js) for charting * mySQL for local device storage *
overcoming network latency issues * user account systems

Local SF preferred but remote is no problem. You have the skills. I have the
budget to pay you. Email me if you want to learn more.

\-- Nick norenstein@gmail.com

------
hundredwatt
SEEKING FREELANCER web design/UX, remote

GaggleAMP is looking for freelance web designers to work on a per project
basis.

Projects will range from add dynamic elements to landing paged TO creating the
UI for new application features.

Ability to code HTML/CSS and javascript is a huge plus

Send portfolio to jason at gaggleamp dot com if interested

------
andrewljohnson
SEEKING FREELANCER

Freelance to hire, iOS and Android development, with a focus on mapping apps.
All brilliant engineers considered, regardless of skillset.

One particular gig we have now is porting a subset of our Flight Charts app to
Android (from iOS), using our Android mapping platform that we use for other
Android versions of our apps (based on Nutiteq).

We raised $45K from angels and won a $25K fbFund grant early on (2008), and
we're now profitable from sales of apps and royalties from software licensing.

We had a killer summer, which is the season for our apps, and we were featured
in a slew of press: <http://www.gaiagps.com/press>

Apply to jobs@gaiagps.com or <http://www.gaiagps.com/jobs>

------
emiranda
SEEKING FREELANCER

San Francisco Bay Area.

Looking for local developers: interns, contractors, and part-timers are
welcome.

Miranda Bros. (www.mirandabros.com) is a game studio with a focus on mobile
games. We are currently making games for Android, check out our first title at
<http://mirandabros.com/games/>.

We are currently looking for the following...

\- Flex/actionsript developers (big plus if you have experience with Flex
Mobile projects and Flex 4.5)

\- Lua programmers, specially if you have experience with the Corona SDK

\- PR/Marketing, we are looking for someone to manage our twitter, facebook,
website and make copy.

If interested please email us at jobs@mirandabros.com. Mention this thread,
and also provide us with a resume and your work experiences.

------
Zak
SEKING WORK (remote or local in Jacksonville, FL)

I mostly do backend web stuff lately, but I'm versatile. I can (and would like
to) do machine learning stuff. I wrote a classifier that's 99.96% accurate on
comment spam, and 99.99% if configured to present a captcha when it's close.

Tools I'm good with include Clojure, Rails, Ruby, PostgreSQL, Javascript, Lua
and Common Lisp. I've also written non-trivial things in Haskell, Python,
Java, Scheme, C and C++. I know PHP fairly well if need be, but I'd rather not
do projects that are mainly PHP unless the pay is really good. I'm interested
in working with stuff not on this list as well, but can't promise expert-level
performance on the first day.

edit: zak.wilson@gmail.com

~~~
achompas
Curious: is this performance

 _I wrote a classifier that's 99.96% accurate on comment spam, and 99.99% if
configured to present a captcha when it's close._

on a test dataset? Or new, out-of-sample data? I see those percentages and
immediately think "overfitting."

Anyway, best of luck! I'm from Florida, so I'll keep you in mind if I hear
from anyone needing ML work.

~~~
Zak
It's live data from a guestbook[0], which was receiving an average of 8200
spam hits a day. There has been a slight decline in spam over the course of
the past week or so - from 300/hour to about 250. In addition, there seem to
be more coming in that link to unregistered nonsense domains. I've stopped
those for the moment by displaying a captcha on all very short posts.

    
    
        com.classifyr.scratch> (current-accuracy (log-since (hours 48)))
        0.99969655

[0] <http://thecruxshadows.com/guestbook/>

~~~
achompas
Wow! Excellent performance.

------
mumphster
SEEKING WORK, Django + Flask + any other python or web devy things, REMOTE or
SF if you can pay for gas!

I'm currently going to college for my comsci degree and would love some
freelance work to do so I can buy myself a a new laptop. I've done a crapton
of stuff in Django and Flask and would love to get some work

Some past personal projects of mine (All django):

* <http://radio.cattes.us/> \- sort of like a ghetto turntable.fm clone using shoutcast

* <http://cattes.us/> \- cat rating website

* <http://troutslap.me/> IRC bot logging api thing

My github: <http://github.com/ell>

------
chussad
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area / Remote I have been working across the stack for a
while now. Most of my experience is in web development open source
technologies liks Java, PHP, jQuery, MySQL, MongoDB, Memcache, Lucene, HTML,
CSS etc on top of Unix environment. Also have experience with tomcat and
deploying it on AWS environment. In past I have written a music crawler and a
search engine on top of it (It is not live now) . Worked with a social network
company, was part of a dev team that wrote the system for sending large scale
permission based email campaigns. Please reach out to me at
help.skins@gmail.com

------
martey
SEEKING WORK (Washington DC, prefers remote work)

I love working with Python and Django. Whether you need a simple web scraping
script or a complete e-commerce solution, I can build it for you.

I am also skilled in Linux system administration and general technical support
- my clients never have to worry about deployment and documentation.

I write PEP8-compliant code that is well commented and easily maintainable. I
use DVCS (mostly Mercurial, but sometimes Git) to manage my code.

My portfolio: <http://media.marteydodoo.com/personal/portfolio.pdf> Contact me
at hn-2011-10@marteydodoo.com.

------
mikeleeorg
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, LAMP, WordPress.

Needs: Rewrite a WordPress widget to be embeddable with a line of HTML,
similar to the Twitter or Facebook Like buttons (i.e. a reference to an
external JavaScript file), so it can work on all kinds of sites.

This includes rewriting the interface between the database and the widget to
create an API for it. Like many other WordPress widgets, the current widget
makes database queries itself. This was an MVP, so it's far from ideal.

Timeline: Start in late October, hoping to have this completed in a month or
so, but don't have a strict deadline.

Contact: mikelee@moodthingy.com

------
charlesdm
SEEKING WORK. Belgium. Remote, but have no problem travelling for certain
things.

Mobile development; native iOS (Obj-C) and Android (Java) development. Past
experience also includes desktop development (Windows & Mac)

Specialities: Low level programming in C/C++, multi platform software
(desktop, mobile), porting of libraries, 2D/3D renderers, back end systems.

Portfolio work is up at <http://pandaris.com>. I'm also working on two other
personal iOS projects, so get in touch if you want to hear more. :)

Market rate contract work only; email and skype are on my profile.

------
joshontheweb
SEEKING WORK

Boulder, CO / Remote

Frontend and server side javascript

I recently quit my job at Mahalo.com and am moving to Boulder, CO in November.
I am particularly interested in building high concurrency realtime
applications in javascript.

* My team recently won the node knockout competition with <http://eightbitbeats.com>

* Resume <http://resume.joshontheweb.com>

* Homepage <http://joshontheweb.com>

* Github <http://github.com/joshontheweb>

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, learning
Backbone.js), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB, RabbitMQ
(pika).

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
DeusExMachina
SEEKING WORK: Amsterdam, both local and remote work possible.

Native iOS and Mac OS X developer, specialized in custom interfaces and high
quality apps.

My small portfolio: <http://purecreek.com/index.php/contract-work>

My personal resume: <http://matteomanferdini.com>

My professional experience: <http://nl.linkedin.com/in/matteomanferdini>

------
AmericanOP
I'm looking for interesting work.

I led business development for a UX, marketing and PR firm in San Francisco.
We helped launch dozens of startups and saw several through to very high
exits. We also ran marketing/PR for a major demo confernece. The firm
dissolved due to the founders joining a venture-backed startup so I'm on the
hunt.

Think of me as a B2B sales/BD guy who can impact product experience and
marketing, and who can also handle all the relationship building that goes
into PR.

------
nwilkens
SEEKING FREELANCER - Senior Linux System Administrator

We are looking for skills that include: Puppet, AWS, Nagios, advanced
scripting/python, etc.

This position could be remote, or onsite in Monroe MI.

We are looking for someone with availability of 3+ months, 30-40 hours per
week.

Please respond to hr@mnxsolutions.com and send us some detail about yourself,
your rate, and your availability.

We are also hiring full time permanent if interested
<http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs>.

~~~
joshuap
Hey Nick, I used to work for a company that employed MNX, and we conversed on
a few tickets. Small world :)

------
stuartjmoore
SEEKING WORK

I'm actually a little busy right now, but I just started doing this full-time,
so I'd like to get my name out there.

I'm an iOS dev looking to transition to UI design. Check out my
portfolio/blog: <http://www.stuartjmoore.com> and on Forrst:
<http://forrst.com/people/stuartjmoore/posts>

I'm in DC, and mostly work for people in CA, so I'm quite used to remote work.

------
vbar
SEEKING WORK - EU or remote

Application programmer - C++ ( <https://github.com/vbar/> ), Perl (
<http://search.cpan.org/~vbar/> ), Python (
<https://scraperwiki.com/profiles/vbar/> ), C#, Java. Full CV at
<http://www.mangrove.cz/> .

------
ameen
SEEKING WORK - FREELANCER UX/IX Designer - REMOTE WORK

UX/IX Designer (Not a Graphic designer). I'm a C.Sc engineer by education, but
an UX person by passion. I do mobile/web UX/IX. I care about crafting
experiences that mesmerize the user. Remote work.

Languages known: C/C++/Java (Rusty with all of these) I stutter in HTML(5),
CSS, JS.

I also do pro-bono work. Remote work preferred (I'm based in Asia)

P.S. I'm Entrepreneurial, and advise startups (pro-bono, ofcourse)

If interested, lets chat @amxn (twitter)

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK: UK, Derbyshire / Bedfordshire. Remote or local OK.

Microsoft stack developer - .Net, (C#, VB.Net, ASP.Net, Winforms), MSSQL
(v7-2008R2), VB6, ASP3. HTML, CSS and JavaScript too, SAS as well if that's
your thing. Back end, front end, large or small, 11 years in industry now.

(Less Hacker related but I'm as at home with a camera if you're after a
photographer.)

One day I'll set up a portfolio site - until then, contactable at gp dot webb
at ntlworld dot com.

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK, web design & development, remote

\- I create fresh, out of mainstream websites. If you're looking to deliver
the message I can do it.

\- I also have Ruby/Rails/Jekyll background and e-commerce experience
(Shopify, Wordpress) able to deliver complete solutions not just design.

\- I'm specialized in responsive design supporting smartphones and tablets.

Portfolio: <http://ungainlyy.com> (& low rates of course :)

------
drewcrawford
SEEKING WORK. Austin, TX. Remote.

Native iOS (ObjC, iPhone/iPad) developer.

Specialties in iOS memory management, advanced location-based software,
proximity search, graph algorithms, VoIP, debugging thorny crashes, developer
training, app review.

<http://drewcrawfordapps.com>

Market rate contracting gigs only, _PLEASE NO_ : job offers, equity gigs,
unfunded ventures, Android/BB/WinMo/Titanium/HTML5/PhoneGap gigs.

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK remote or freelance

An young geek and fucking awesome passionate application developer who cares
about perfect code and simplicity.

I know Ruby and Rails well, Django/Python at relatively good level. Use git
for source control. Love Macs.

Wanna work on interesting projects with amazing idea.

Site/blog — <http://goshakkk.name/>

CV — <http://goshakkk.name/assets/CV.pdf>

~~~
throwaway29981
Wow, dude. Be a little more arrogant. You're exuding douche from every pore.

I've been doing this stuff for fifteen years and even I don't have the self-
delusion to call myself "fucking awesome".

But you're still in high school, so maybe you'll grow up a bit and get out of
the Ruby ghetto.

~~~
div
Even if you have a point buried in your vitriol somewhere, making a throwaway
account and delivering it in this kind of way is a new low, _especially_ since
you know the guy is still in highschool.

~~~
throwaway29981
Somebody who wants to call themselves a "fucking awesome" developer will be
treated like an adult when responding to their bragging. In this case, it's a
developer whose "CV" (which reads as more of an Apple fanboy...thing...than a
CV) clearly reveals himself to not be "fucking awesome". And that sort of
baseless bragging is going to get a "rofl, you serious?" _at best_.

If he'd approached it as "I'm looking for an internship where I can learn
something," I wouldn't have replied as I did. Instead, he tried to puff
himself up as something he plainly isn't. And, hey--I like popping bubbles.

In retrospect, the throwaway account probably wasn't necessary, as the
original post was upvoted. I s'pose other people don't really dig that sort of
thing either.

------
biotech
SEEKING WORK

I work with back-end systems; most of my experience is with C, C++, and Java.
I can work with most technology stacks, though - it's the application that
interests me.

I have experience with telemetry and data analysis for avionics and medical
devices. I feel at home with large data sets.

I'd be happy to work remote or travel to your site.

You can see my resume here: <http://ctbaldwin.com/resume.pdf>

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

<http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

<http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

------
zizee
SEEKING WORK (Remote - based in Australia)

Web Application developer that knows how to ship. Looking to build long term
relationships with smart clients who like to work agile.

Skilled in the following:

* Rails 2.3, 3.0 & 3.1

* jQuery

* Heroku

* SASS, HAML

* Capistrano

* Linux admin

and a bunch of other tech.

My blog: <http://jamespmcgrath.com>

An example of my work: <http://dealush.com>

Say hi @ <http://jamespmcgrath.com/hello/>

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Interface designer: I work with companies around the world on application
design, usability, and branding.

Experienced working with developers, version control, MVC frameworks, template
languages, information architecture, conversion rates, etc++ across multiple
time zones.

Tech -> HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / Photoshop / JS (some)

Portfolio site -> <http://nylira.com>

------
rpwilcox
SEEKING WORK

Experienced Ruby on Rails engineer (3 years experience), and Cocoa developer
(I've been writing in Cocoa for the last 8 years).

If the project is big enough I can bring a team to bear on the project: I have
a number of really good freelancing people I can bring on for larger projects,
and/or depending on what kind of skillset your project requires.

Email, Github, etc etc avail in my proile

------
gojomo
Seeking Django contractor/team for an interesting mixed e-commerce/bricks-and-
mortar site related to coworking trends. See:

<http://djangogigs.com/gigs/1138/>

Close to settling on someone via the responses to that ad, but if you're
especially good with recurring billing and customer-account-activity-features,
contact me ASAP.

------
vicngtor
SEEKING FREELANCER, Web designer (CSS + Design), REMOTE or SF

I am looking for a UI/UX designer to help out with my site which will be
launched in a very short time.

The job involves the following _Coming up with the main design layout for the
entire site_ Doing the CSS for 4 layouts (6 pages, there are 2 pairs that have
very similar layout structure)

Please email me at vicngtor@gmail.com

------
caludio
SEEKING WORK / Remote or Italy

Senior JavaScript (frontend + Node.js) and PHP programmer, past experience
with Python and Ruby (+ Rails).

Teaching grade CSS & HTML

Programming (with) Drupal since version 4.7

Lot of experience with Zend Framework

GNU/Linux user and free software advocate

More on <http://ccl.me/cv> Pet projects on <http://ccl.me/prj#en>

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK

We're a soon-to-be-founded software company that wants to offer
consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt. We're also interested in doing
more general work in the world of open source, desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/> We're based in Berlin
but look for remote work everywhere.

------
Stealx
SEEKING FREELANCER - VIRAL LAUNCH PAGE ROCKSTAR

Looking for someone who has experience in designing/developing launch pages
using LaunchRock or Kickofflabs.

Let's see some of your designs or favorite launch pages. We're looking to test
a few different ideas and want someone who can quickly mockup wireframes,
design them and then launch them.

This will be a fun project!

E-mail me at iman@trainsignal.com

------
angrycoder
SEEKING WORK: (remote)

Web application developer with 10+ years experience. Past projects include
several custom CMSs, a 911 dispatching system, and financial apps for state
government. Latest project was a mobile app using sencha touch and phone gap.

Primarily work with ASP.NET MVC C# but looking to get involved with projects
using python or ruby.

------
Stealx
SEEKING FREELANCER(WRITING) - WORK REMOTELY

I'm looking for a tech writer who frequents HN, Techcrunch and other tech
sites obsessively.

You'll be a ghostwriting and will be posting editorial/opinion based pieces
1-2 times a week.

Topics might include: new vc investments, lean startup methodology, SaaS and
company culture

Contact me: iman@trainsignal.com

------
skullsplitter
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE PREFERRED OR LOCAL OAKLAND & SF

CoffeeScript / Server side JS / Node / Django

Towards the end of my MS CS and I have more time on my hands than I
anticipated this semester. Would love to do work on more node / coffee
projects, otherwise I have lots of experience building web apps with Python.

~~~
bdr
I can't find your email

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK

Web developer front and back.

I love javascript and python. I like data mining and nlp. I also love NoSQL. I
started with frontend javascript before frameworks were a thing.

Blog - <http://swizec.com>

Github - <https://github.com/swizec>

------
mackerman
SEEKING WORK

Considering going full time / part time freelancing

* 2+ years with Windows Desktop application development. WPF, C#, .NET 4, MVVM.

* side project experience with Ruby on Rails

Would really like to get some experience freelancing and help solve my
late-20's-life crisis I'm going through ;)

Please email me if you'd like more information.

mikeackerman at gmail dot com

------
weirdcat
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Frontend/backend developer (13 years experience: PHP, Javascript/jQuery, CSS)

Recently built <http://tvsizematters.com>.

Specializing in fixing website bugs: <http://fixingsites.com>.

------
bbeard25
SEEKING WORK/ REMOTE

Im a generalist that can help with things like business plans and executive
summaries, market research, campaign stratgies and other various things a
start up made need help with because of time constraints or funds.

If interested email me at BBeard86@hotmail.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK

Frontend / PHP developer. Lots of lots of front end stuff, several very large
CMS/e-commerce projects completed. Also mobile. I'm from the UK. Prefer remote
but willing to do on-site if it's interesting enough :)

Email in profile. Happy to supply past work on request.

------
kanebennett
SEEKING FREELANCER (WINDOWS DEVELOPMENT)

Looking for a freelancer to create a Windows desktop application. Requires use
of private API from Hype Machine (hypem.com) and custom UI development (all
design work is done).

Let me know if you're interested! (me@kanebennett.com)

------
klaut
SEEKING WORK (Remote - based in Edinburgh, Scotland)

Web Application developer / Illustrator

Skills:

* django * rails * javascript * css/html

Find me at:

<http://www.klaustrofobik.org>

<http://github.com/klaut>

email: in my profile

------
adamjleonard
SEEKING WORK - Sarasota, Florida - REMOTE WORK ONLY

Web developer that is passionate, social, and always learning.

Skilled in the following:

* PHP 5 & PHP 5.3

* Rails 3.0 & 3.1

* jQuery

* NodeJS

* CoffeeScript

* HAML, SLIM, XHTML, CSS

* Linux admin

You can view my resume at <http://www.adamjleonard.com/resume>

------
TheSmoke
SEEKING WORK - Remote

i'm a web developer, currently working for one of turkey's top visited web
sites with the following skills:

* Python (Django, Pyramid, TurboGears 2)

* Ruby (Ruby on Rails)

* Groovy (Grails)

* PHP

* JavaScript

* MySQL (also playing with PostgreSQL and MongoDB)

don't hesitate in contacting me at mengukagan at gmail dot com.

------
marcusestes
SEEKING FREELANCER(S)

Drupal developer & Drupal themer for a number of e-commerce projects this year
for high-profile clients. If you have any experience with Drupal Commerce, get
in touch: marcus AT wcforever.com

------
ttpva
SEEKING FREELANCER

Anywhere, Remote is OK

Talkdesk is hiring: <http://talkdeskapp.com>

Back-end developer and front-end developer.

We are not picky but we work mostly with Node.js, Rails, Backbone.js and
MongoDB.

~~~
mattm
How do we contact you? Your email isn't visible in your profile.

------
victorantos
Seeking work

Asp.net C# + SqlServer, I prefer startups(Europe). I have over 5 years work
experience. <http://victorantos.com/resume.aspx>

------
kingsidharth
SEEKING WORK

Designer UX and UI.

 _Work:_

<http://64notes.com>

<http://forrst.com/people/kingsidharth>

<http://besperk.com>

 _I can deliver:_

* HAML / SASS

* HTML / CSS

* PSDs

------
niico
SEEKING REMOTE UI DESIGN WORK _I'm a UI/Branding designer from South America._
You can see some of my previews work at dribbble.com/nicogarcia *Contact info
in my profile.

------
stevederico
SEEKING WORK

Freelance iOS developer living in San Francisco. Available for remote or local
work.

Portfolio- <http://www.bixbyapps.com>

Please no full-time or partnership offers.

------
ed209
SEEKING WORK. REMOTE/UK.

•

• Designer, UI, UX, Print, Brand, Motion, Mob, Web.

• CSS, HTML, JS.

•

• <http://bit.ly/edlea-info>

• <http://www.edlea.com>

------
mburnett
SEEKING FREELANCER

Ruby on Rails or PHP developer to build small web-app. More money if you know
how to develop browser plugins.

NYC or Remote

See profile info for contact, looking to fill ASAP!

------
afunnyfunnyman
I am a freelancer, We are a team of UX / graphic design and web development,
Check out our newly launched website: www.idiomation.com

------
p0larboy
Seeking Freelancer: Need a iOS developer to create a 2D "Talking Tom" clone
with some basic gaming elements. Designers provided!

------
NHQ
SEEKING WORK, LOS ANGELES

back-end in Node.js, redis, mongo, etc

front end anything html, css, javascript, canvas, webgl

github.com/NHQ

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK: Python/Flask web dev, NYC, remote work is preferred.

~~~
shadowmeld
Do you have a resume/portfolio?

~~~
llambda
Sure check out my GitHub, it's in my profile. Also can provide a list of
previous work via email. (Also in my profile)

------
nixa
SEEKING FREELANCE WORK (remote)

Android and iOS native development.

------
larryw
SEEKING WORK

Brooklyn, NY (Williamsburg)

Remote work is a possibility

<http://lawrencealan.com/>

HTML, XML

Javascript/AJAX

PHP, MySQL

Delphi / Object Pascal

VB, C# .NET

OpenCV / EmguCV

Ruby (not rails)

Python

iPhone / Cocoa

AfterEffects

Photoshop

Illustrator

Flash / AS3

Flex

3DS Max

Maya

CSS 2 / 3

------
shareme
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE USA Android Developer Skills github
<https://github.com/shareme> android dev blog:
<http://fredgrott.wordpress.com>

